# 20610 bilateral - help with modifiers and units



## houmaob1714 (Feb 10, 2017)

What is the correct way to bill Medicare, Blue Cross Blue Shield, United Healthcare, Humana, etc. for 20610 bilateral? Would it be 20610-50 with 1 or 2 units or separetly with RT and LT modifiers?


----------



## JWEILER (Feb 10, 2017)

*20610 bilateral*

I believe that Medicare, BCBS and Humana require bilateral procedures billed on one line using the -50 modifier and one unit. Be sure to double your fee, though.  United generally likes them on separate lines. Hope that helps.


----------



## houmaob1714 (Feb 10, 2017)

Yes thank you very much. It is my understanding that Medicare will pay 150% of the allowed amount billing with modifier 50, 1 unit. Is that correct?


----------



## gr8gal61 (Feb 14, 2017)

Yes that is how we bill Medicare, modifier 50 with 1 unit



houmaob1714 said:


> Yes thank you very much. It is my understanding that Medicare will pay 150% of the allowed amount billing with modifier 50, 1 unit. Is that correct?


----------



## houmaob1714 (Feb 15, 2017)

If an injection is given for both knees and both shoulders, would I bill the following way:

20610 1 unit, 50 modifier, double the fee (knees)
20610 1 unit, 50-51 modifier, double the fee (shoulders)

Or does it need to be all on one line: 20610 2 units, 50-51 modifier, knees & shoulders, double the fee


----------



## mp19777 (Jul 15, 2021)

I was told we need to it look like this:

20610-RT
20610-LT


----------



## jkyles@decisionhealth.com (Jul 16, 2021)

Hi there, Medicare wants 50 but private payers will vary so you'll need to check the plan's medical policy.


----------

